# need brunswick stew recipe



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Hubby is pestering me to make some brunswick stew. He usually buys several quarts from a local church fundraiser but no one has sold any yet. There are tons of recipes online but no way to tell if they are traditional or not. Has anyone made it before?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/foodhistory/a/aa980111.htm


Don't know if you checked this out, but any of them look good to me


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ingredients

1 onion, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed and chopped 
2 lbs ground pork (chopped pork barbecue works well) 
1 lb ground chicken 
12 ounces diced tomatoes 
2 (15 ounce) cans creamed corn 
1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1 (15 ounce) can water 
1/8 cup mustard 
1/4 cup barbecue sauce 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons instant potato flakes 

1 Cook onion and garlic in oil until the onion is transparent. Add the meat and brown.  2 Drain and add all other ingredients except potato flakes. Cook for 30 minutes over low heat, stirring often. 
3 Add potato flakes to thicken to desired consistency. Add salt, pepper and tabasco to taste....James


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

My dad used to make 20 gallons at a time in an outside pot over a fire.
I don't know the recipe but he swore that rabbit meat was the best meat for a
good stew...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 1 onion, finely chopped
> 2 garlic cloves, crushed and chopped
> ...


:umno:

Brunswick stew has lima beans....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Not here. LOL....James


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

2 1/2 to 3 pounds chicken
2 pieces celery
1 small onion
2 quarts tomatoes, fresh or canned
1 cup chopped onion
3 medium white potatoes, peeled but still whole
1 quart green butter beans (drain if canned)
1 quart whole kernel corn (drain if canned)
5 tablespoons of sugar
salt to taste
Red and Black pepper to taste

Place chicken, celery and onion in a large kettle. Add about a quart of water. Simmer until meat is tender or begins to loosen from bones. Lift chicken from broth. Cool the broth and discard the celery. Remove meat from bones and cut into small pieces.

Add tomatoes, chopped onions and whole potatoes to broth. Continue cooking over medium heat. Remove potatoes when tender, mash and return to stew. (Some cooks omit this step and dice the potatoes before adding them to the stew. It has been noted, however, that the stew freezes better when the potatoes have been mashed; otherwise, theyâre soggy.)

Add cut-up chicken, butter beans, corn and sugar. Add salt and pepper to taste. Bring to a boil while stirring. Cover, lower heat and simmer slowly, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking, for 3 to 5 hours, or until tomatoes have cooked to pieces.
Makes about six quarts. 



If want to go old fashion. Here is one to do it the old fashion ways...

Virginia S. Woodruff
1930

First catch your chicken,
clean and cut them. 
And in an iron pot you put them;
And water nearly to the top
And in it salt and pepper drop;
Boil Slowly. Your tomatoes peel;
Put in a shin or so of veal;
And for the flavor bear in mind, 
A chunk of middling with the rind.
Next some onions you throw in, 
The young and tender skin.
And butter beans do not forget;
And what is more important yet;
The corn, but do not be too fast,
For you must cut and add it last;
For better than the flour youâll find itâll do
To give some thickness to the stew,
Some lemon peel cut very thin
May now be added and stirred in, 
And ere it is taken from the fire
Give it a dash of Worcestershire,
And soon you will hear its praises ring,
This is a dish fit for a king

Never used this old fashion one as don't have no fresh chickens running around.. LOL.. Go Old Fashion.. :sing:


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks!


----------

